# Where to buy things for a home gym



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

With a new possibility with work I'll have to workout when I can, which will probably be late in the afternoon.

So, I thought about getting a home gym.

Some questions... Are a power rack and free weights enough to be a bodybuilder? I know this may sound stupid, but actually bodybuilders are thought to use machines a lot and I use them tbh. So I thought: is free weights enough to develop a great physique? I mean really great.

Then, where can I buy stuff of quality for quite cheap? And cheap doesn't mean it has to be shitty equipment, indeed I meant a place where I can buy things of decent, proper, qualifying at a good price, like discounted.

Thanks.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ebay for secondhand and some new stuff

or

powerhouse fitness & fitness superstore do packages, think theres one called strength shop too, just google for power racks or olympic weight kits for more options.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> With a new possibility with work I'll have to workout when I can, which will probably be late in the afternoon.
> 
> So, I thought about getting a home gym.
> 
> ...


 No, you have to buy a vest and a jug that says 5% on it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Gumtree


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> No, you have to buy a vest and a jug that says 5% on it.


 And will you sell me synthol too please? Anyway it was a serious question for how stupid it may seem


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try the giornales di seconda mano lol.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Try the giornales di seconda mano lol.


 Is this a sort of Italian? Lol what is "giornales"? Ahahahahahah

This was hilarious. Now that people know I'm Italian, sometimes I read sentences that are too funny :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It says 'newspapers full of great second hand gym equipment'.

Round our way it's called the 'yella paper'.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> With a new possibility with work I'll have to workout when I can, which will probably be late in the afternoon.
> 
> So, I thought about getting a home gym.
> 
> ...


 the following are essential for a complete home gym IMO

power rack with lat and pulley attachments

Olympic weights and Olympic bar

Selectorised dumbbells

bench rated to at least 200kg

2 wooden fence posts (For dipping)

Do NOT under any circumstances use powerhouse fitness, my mates currently having a nightmare of a time with them spent over a grand with them upfront and they have messed him about good and proper even accused him last week of signing for a delivery for something that they later admitted was in their warehouse, then the week before that they left £500 worth of equipment on his front lawn when he was out even though the delivery needed a signature, add to the fact they have sent wrong parts their customer service team 99% of time goes to voicemail and when you speak with someone their customer service is shocking (One manager even admitted that they are a crap company since they got bought out) there's a lot of bad reviews on line stating similar issues.

Fitness superstore on the other hand are spot on.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> With a new possibility with work I'll have to workout when I can, which will probably be late in the afternoon.
> 
> So, I thought about getting a home gym.
> 
> ...


 The Royal Quays North Shields.

There is a good shop there...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Apparently the next big thing...

http://thenextbigthinginfitness.com/shop/

inb4anyonetakesmesrs.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

After posting that no one will ever take you srs......Not that they did anyways....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> the following are essential for a complete home gym IMO
> 
> power rack with lat and pulley attachments
> 
> ...


 I don't live in England. Here in Italy there are no such things as "fitness superstor". Unless you mean those that sell crappy gym equipment with the 5kg plates full of sand which are big as a 20kg Olympic plates


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Apparently the next big thing...
> 
> http://thenextbigthinginfitness.com/shop/
> 
> inb4anyonetakesmesrs.


 I would usually say I cant believe Mike O'hean has attached his name to this but coming from a guy that promotes duck eggs and claims better gains than hgh im not surprised.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.it/sch/Pesi-e-massa-muscolare-/28066/i.html?LH_Auction=1


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Power-Rack-Fitness-Crossfit-Cross-Training-Workout-Allenamento-Trazioni-Verde-/231821317271?hash=item35f9a09497:g:CQIAAOSwUV9WoQtP


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Mingster said:


> http://www.ebay.it/sch/Pesi-e-massa-muscolare-/28066/i.html?LH_Auction=1


 I've seen power racks (without cables added) at around 250-300€ and they seems legit. I mean, they're the pretty standard white racks. Then Olympic bar 85€, one thing I'm amazed by are the prices of Olympic plates. Ffs they cost more than the bar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

AgoSte said:


> I've seen power racks (without cables added) at around 250-300€ and they seems legit. I mean, they're the pretty standard white racks. Then Olympic bar 85€, one thing I'm amazed by are the prices of Olympic plates. Ffs they cost more than the bar


 You pay for what you get.

Powerlifting equipment is especially expensive.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/bars-and-discs/powerlifting/eleiko-metal-powerlifting-discs/prod_65.html

And the bars can be pricey too.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/bars-and-discs/powerlifting/ivanko-stainless-steel-bar/prod_64.html


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've got a body soild bench with lat pull down dipping bars squat rack. Cost alot with all the weights ropes bars and the weight plates for some decent your looking at a grand.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, you have to buy a vest and a jug that says 5% on it.


 https://www.sshealthfoods.com/product/4145/20-shakers-bottles/all/5-nutrition-1-gallon-jug

Get dem gains


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Don't know if you have local sites selling stuff, but I found my latest piece of kit on a site here called "let go." It retails for $400 to $500 and I got it from a guy for $120. He wanted $150. Its new in the box. Needed to be put together, but pretty simple.

Also we have a used sporting equipment chain over here call "play it again sports" which isn't terrible. Any shops over there specialize in used BB kit?

Plus, we are getting close to the point when New Year resolution kits will be sold off cheap by disillusioned owners


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Forget the equipment just take ASS and dem gains will come....  Or so some recon.... :whistling:


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

I got my cage from powerhouse fitness the quality is good but the service was s**t, left it outside someone else's house down the street and it was the wrong one took ages to sort it out but it was cheapish and decent in the end


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Try and get a power rack with a pull up bar built in and dip attachment.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I have got a squat rack that can also be used for benching, a bench and oly bar/weights, a full set of dumbbells 2.5 45kg and a cable machine, i trained with this only for a few years and made good progress. Would consider selling it if OP is interested?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I have got a squat rack that can also be used for benching, a bench and oly bar/weights, a full set of dumbbells 2.5 45kg and a cable machine, i trained with this only for a few years and made good progress. Would consider selling it if OP is interested?


 I reckon he would be if you deliver it.


----------

